# Please meet Eleanor aka Ellie aka miss molly misfit



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I took a deep breath, and plunged in, and bugged and bugged and bugged hubby until he finally said , "" Get her if it'll make you happy !!!"" 

so here she is, all 8 oz of her, she is as big as a pen, i got her from bella's breeder long story, i know she's super tiny, but she's doing really really well.

we'll ahve our first vet appt on sat.

last night i turned around on the couch where i was helping her and bella get used to each other, turned away for ONE second, turned back and the baby was dangling from bella's lower lip !! and bella was petrified.

here are one good and one bad pic, the lighting at my office is horrid..she came to work with me this week


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

<sigh> cute warnings, people! My heart can't take much more of this!  

She's adorable... I love the first photo!! How's Bella getting on with her - with the exception of the lip-dangle? You're going to have to post a pic of the two together!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

:shock: 








She is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG that def needed a too cute warning!! what gorgeous pics of a lovely baby :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Totally agreed that calls for a serious cuteness warning. That is just tooooo much cute for one little furry baby


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

aw shes so small. im glad you finally won her over


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Cooper said:


> <sigh> cute warnings, people! My heart can't take much more of this!
> 
> She's adorable... I love the first photo!! How's Bella getting on with her - with the exception of the lip-dangle? You're going to have to post a pic of the two together!!


that's ok, bella paid her back (and gave me a heartattack in the process), the baby was holding onto the back of bella's tshirt, bella freaked and leaped off the couch.... you guess it... ellie went flying through the air, thank god the couch is low, and we keep a pile of pillows there... didn't faze ellie at all.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes beautiful and so tiny, how old is she?


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Shes beautiful and so tiny, how old is she?


like i said its a long story

its the same breeder i got bella from in oct of last year... she has a new boyfriend and moved in with him etc etc...

she told me ellie's around 7 weeks, and that she was ready to go, she was off the mothers teat, and eating soft food.

all that is true, but i just have a 'feeling' yanno? she's still walking kinda crooked, like she's still learning, and her depth perception doesn't seem developed.. but then again he eyes are so far apart...

sorry to ramble


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh she's such a tiny baby! You are gonna get me in trouble and make me want yet another little chi.

They are so addictive!

Congrats on bringing her home. I hope the vet appt. goes well!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is just precious! Reminds me of my tiny "Chloe". She only weighed 7 1/2 onces at 8weeks :shock: So glad Hubby gave in!!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is cute as a button. 

Leslie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww what a cute little baby !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie! I love that second pic


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*new baby*

She is adorable and you guys are right it does make you want another one :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh! What a tiny beautiful little baby!! Glad hubby gave in! He wanted one too deep down inside!! :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: She is so cute!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is stunning


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw! what a doll! (by the way did you get "chiwi's" mail at dogster?)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is too precious and I'm glad the wee baby is doing so well. Hope she and Bella get things worked out :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That is one seriously cute puppy!!! I'm an old lady, my heart can't take it. :love5: 

Hubby may have said to get it if it will make you happy but you know he was thinking, "Get it if it will shut you up!" :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awww She's absolutely beautiful, just gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

oooh such a sweet little baby girl....you are soooo lucky, well done!!  :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Awwww soooo cute!!! It just makes me want to get my little boy even more!!!

Gosh she's so tiny she is off the Chihuahua Weight chart's scale! Supposedly a Chihuahua that is going to be only 2 lbs would be 10 ounces at 7 weeks.

How big did Cloe end up being??


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

What a tiny baby!!! That is so small. Glad to hear the two are getting along better.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

:shock: She is such a cutie! I love her!


----------

